# Devil May Cry 4 Reviewed.



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I've not seen many softwares OR games getting reviewed in this section so i decided to go for one. PC just got a port of on of the best hack 'n' slash games out there. It's called Devil May Cry 4 (DMC4) and its AWESOME. Everyone might think that ports of a console game 'sucks' or is worst then the console game ,etc. But its not true here. The game at any point, dosen't feel like a console port. Now, let's move onto the review itself.

Plot. (8/10)
The story is pretty robust. It follows the path of a half-human, half-demon by nature called 'Nero' (not the software ). He possess a demonic arm which is named as the Devil-Bringer. Once, he was at a religious gathering in his town and a mysterious murderer breaks in and kills the preacher. Now, the brother of Nero's love and by-chance the general of the town's army(or some combat group) orders him to find and kill this guy. Now it's upto Nero to complete the task. No spoilers here but you have lots of surprises here and one more playable character too.  Overall, a nice story that will hold you till the very end.

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/6456/devilmaycry4dx102008080br6.jpg

^^The new chap, Nero.

Graphics. (8.5/10)
The game is pretty good looking. Nothing sorta Crysis but not at all bad and also considering it's requirements, the game looks really good. It dosent require a 1lakh bucks Alienware to play it on the max and any mid-range PC will run it at high with a comfortable frame-rate. I had a pleasurable ride with the game at everythign at maximum and resolution at 1360x768 (Maximum supported by the game.). The game's textures and lightining is done very well and more importantly the animations are superkool and Nero looks awesome while doing the insane combos. The characters are designed very well too. Overall, EXCELLENT.

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/6560/koolpic2or3.jpg

^^Gameplay graphics at maximum.

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1223/awesomepicrj1.jpg

^^A shot from a kool cutscene 

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/3914/koolpicgu8.jpg

^^Nero's super-ancient unlimited ammoed  gun 

Gameplay. (9/10)
Ahh! The core of any game. The game-play is just awesome. Even though it's just button mashing hack 'n' slash, the game at any point, never feels boring because there's always a new combo to play with or a more difficult enemy to deal with. Almost every mission ends with a challenging and entertaining boss fight. The combos are satisying and the gameplay is good.Playing around with the new Devil-Bringer is kool. The Devil-Bringer is nothing but one of the two arms of Nero which posses demonic capacities. It can fetch enemies from afar and do alot more. Combining it all with it's fluid-like animation, it feels really great. The game has the least amount of bugs and there was no occation, where i found myself ALT+Tabbing or CTRL+ALT+DELTing myself out of the game because of a crash. AWESOME to say the least and satisfying too.The only flaw being its consolish controls and therefore recommanded to be played with a controller. (Being a game marketed with the 'Games for Windwos' moniker, it natively supports the X360 controller.) The game is long enough too. My stats state that i required a total of 15 hours to complete the game. Pretty decent.

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/7015/78705567pi7.jpg

^^There's nothing more amazing then throwing around a ice--monster.

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/1517/48605529ro5.jpg

^^IF YOU WANT SOME, COME GET SOME 

Sound.(8.5/10)
The sound is pretty well-done. The soundtrack of the game is based on Rock/Metal genre and is good and fits the ambience of the game very well. The clashes of the sword and firing of the weapons all sound the way they shoul but the thing that astonished me the most was, it's SUPERB voice-acting. The voice-acters of there respective characters have done a applaudable job. Pretty decent in the sound department.

Final Verdict. (8.5/10)
A must buy for any kind of gamer. I guarantee that you will enjoy this game. At the last I would like to say one word for this game and that is AWESOME.



Xtra-Info -->>

Requirements --

Intel P4 with HT technology or similar AMD Athlon 64. (Intel C2D OR AMD Athlon 64X2 recommanded.)
512 MB RAM for XP and 1GB for Vista. (2GB recommanded.)
6600GT or higher GPU with 256MB VRAM and Shader Model (SM) 3.0 support.
8GB HDD Space required.
DX9.0c compliant sound card required.
Gamepad recommanded for an enjoyable experience.

Enjoy the game.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice review but still POP is in my heart n memories *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/57.png


----------



## hellgate (Aug 12, 2008)

POP series is 1 of my all time favs.hav played it lotsa times.hav lost count of it.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice effort dude.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 12, 2008)

keep up the good work dude, nice review , well spice it up by adding some screenies.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

^^I will


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 12, 2008)

After the extensive discussion thread, I don't think this one was necessary.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> After the extensive discussion thread, I don't think this one was necessary.



Not everyone visits the Gamerz section regularly and some people don't have the time to read through the whole thread so they refer to a short review. A review by their fellow mate is more commendable then a long and tedious review by the critics. Though I am no expert at posting or writting reviews, I did this as a part to encourage people to write game reviews. Your point is not wrong at all but so aren't mine .

Cheers and peace.


----------



## R2K (Sep 6, 2008)

good work.. It would have been much better if u could post more screenshots


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

Good review. Even I can try this game out at the lowest settings. I've got and Athlon 64 and a 6600GT 256 MB card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Weren't you buying a new system ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, but that was for my elder brother who's in WB. I'll be able to game on it when I go there.

I'll probably upgrade this system in 2009 when Nehalem and Westmere hit the markets. Also, DDR3 will be much better and cheaper then.


----------

